# Pictures from this Morning (updated 07/09/11)



## Fernando (May 27, 2011)

Here are some pictures I took this morning before dropping off Andy @ his outdoor enclosure. 

He's 7 months and 225 grams last time I checked

*Do the spurs on his rear stay small as he grows?*



























*Russian Breakfast*


----------



## jeffbens0n (May 27, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*

Nice pics. I thought you only had one russian fernando? Is the other one someone elses?


----------



## Fernando (May 27, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*



jeffbens0n said:


> Nice pics. I thought you only had one russian fernando? Is the other one someone elses?



Yes. You are correct sir! The other Russian belongs to Walter. She's on a breeding loan. Also, because he'll be gone until July for Military reasons.(Tortuga_terrestre)


----------



## dmarcus (May 27, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*

The spurs still grow with him, but as he gets bigger they will either curve or stay straight..
Here is what Vegas's look like...


----------



## Fernando (May 27, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*



dalano73 said:


> The spurs still grow with him, but as he gets bigger they will either curve or stay straight..



Thanks D'marcus. I had adults before but I don't remember seeing them...or maybe I just didn't notice.


----------



## onarock (May 27, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*

Nice pics Fernando. I like the enclosure.


----------



## Fernando (May 27, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*



onarock said:


> Nice pics Fernando. I like the enclosure.



Thanks Paul. If you notice there is a light shining on the second picture. It was about 55 when i dropped him off. So I rigged a light w/ a timer to warm that area up just in case. 

I want to do more to it...but I don't know how far I want to go since I'll be moving in August.


----------



## Tom (May 27, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*

Yeah the spurs will grow as they do.

...and Andy is starting to look a little like an Andrea...


----------



## Fernando (May 27, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*



Tom said:


> Yeah the spurs will grow as they do.
> 
> ...and Andy is starting to look a little like an Andrea...



haha thanks Tom... is it the anal scutes?


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 27, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*

Nice pics Fernando, does Andy have a sitter during the days?


----------



## Fernando (May 27, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*

The days he's out in the enclosure? 

My enclosures are pretty tortoise/predetor proof but My mom and sisters are usualy home on and off throughout the day so they pop in once and a while to check on him and the Russians.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 27, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*

Nice pictures Fernando. Looks like they enjoy the outdoor space.


----------



## Jacob (May 27, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*

Looks Great, Iv Been Putting My Guy Out In Morning Now,
Instead Of After School


----------



## Neal (May 27, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*

They look very secure.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 29, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*

Nice.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 7, 2011)

*Pictures from this Morning (updated 07/07/11) *

Here are some updated pictures. If you look at my initial post, you can see the bird seeds barely growing. 

Now look




































*He was left in the enclosure all day yesterday and even over night. This is what I found... *


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*

You already have a digger, lol. Better start dig proofing his enclosure. Those seeds have really taken off.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*

I know right...what a bright future ahead of me!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*

Re: seedlings
So interesting! Looks like millet, doesn't it?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this morning*



GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Re: seedlings
> So interesting! Looks like millet, doesn't it?



I think you are right!


----------



## Zouave (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this Morning (updated 07/07/11) *

<sings>
In a cavern 
in the canyon
Excavatin' for a mine ....

lol couldn't resist

He looks great! Any idea what the small broad leafed plant is yet?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this Morning (updated 07/07/11) *

Thanks!

Nope. Clueless on that one still


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this Morning (updated 07/07/11) *

You do have a green thumb! Looks great and the torts look happy.


----------



## onarock (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this Morning (updated 07/07/11) *

Andy's lookin great. Sure your new at this?


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this Morning (updated 07/07/11) *

Wow, that looks great. Lots of new barley-growth for a happy tort.


----------



## Livingstone (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this Morning (updated 07/07/11) *

Andy is a girl.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this Morning (updated 07/07/11) *



Livingstone said:


> Andy is a girl.



Yep. Thats what its looking like


----------



## Balboa (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this Morning (updated 07/07/11) *

awesome, nice thick growth there, great for the lil buggers


----------



## Fernando (Jul 9, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this Morning (updated 07/07/11) *


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 9, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this Morning (updated 07/07/11) *

Adorable updates! Andrea is Gorgeous , lol! Did you just throw down the seed and water or did you have to til and plant it? It really came up nice!


----------



## Fernando (Jul 9, 2011)

*RE: Pictures from this Morning (updated 07/07/11) *



wrmitchell22 said:


> Adorable updates! Andrea is Gorgeous , lol! Did you just throw down the seed and water or did you have to til and plant it? It really came up nice!



HAHA...Andrea...

So what I did was throw down the seeds and slightly rake over a thin layer of dirt just to cover them up so that the birds don't swoop down and eat em! 

Worked out just fine.


----------



## Laura (Jul 9, 2011)

if you provide a hide, they usually wont dig.. if you have one, try a different one.. looks like its time to mow!


----------



## Zouave (Jul 9, 2011)

Threads are so sexy when they get updated! 

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........ <3


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 9, 2011)

And what a shell!


----------

